# How Much Vinegar?



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

K:

A new item was added to the grocery list tonight: One Gallon Of Apple Cider Vinegar.

The product is cut with water to 5% acidity.

Now, how much per gallon do we use? 

Remember, this is not a loft situation--far from it. Bernie spent the afternoon watching The Sopranos with me while Cosmo spent the day in her loft apartment, tending to her two beautiful eggs! Is this an atypical household?









--Ray


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

1/4 cup per gallon water is what I use.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

what is the purpose of the apple cider vinegar?


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

The vinegar will create an acidic enviornment in the intestinal tract in which most harmful bacterium cannot survive.

------------------


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

On tumani's advice, we began using this vinegar to treat our situation here. I'm impressed with the results, while the sickness is still present, this treatment has stopped losses, and a number of the ill have now regained all weight. Some of those that looked to be on thier last leg a month ago are now flying with the kit again. This treatment is worthwile, it's bought us the extra time we need to diagnose the problem. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com


----------



## allen (Oct 15, 2001)

Iwould only use about a teaspoon and only once about every three months. The vinegar bleach trick is used only for clearing up the birds system. it will not hinder your birds by giving it to them regularly but will not be effective after feeding it to regularly. Like people birds will become imune to drugs and the like. This treatment(teaspoon of bleach) is extremely effective for getting rid of colds and boosting the birds immune system but if used to often then it will not be effective.


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

Allen,

I wouldn't agree and most of the old timers of the last era wouldn't have agreed either. Most of them followed a guideline that at least during the breeding season, a pigeon needed vinegar at least 3 times a week.

I think where problems really arise is when besides vinegar or bleach, people are also cramming every known medication into their pigeons to boot for so called "maintenence". In this case its overboard.

This much I can tell you: for the last 25 years I have given vinegar 3 times a week in the dosage prescribed and its only every 4 to 5 years that any sickness arises (in all cases, this involved outside birds being introduced to the loft and not quarrentining first, which I can only blame myself for). To go further, a top racing friend of mine has also used vinegar on a regular basis (almost daily) and has not had a sick bird in 20+ years and my mentor in Rollers used strictly bleach (1 tsp. per gallon, everyday) and has not had a single case in at least the last 19 years.

I think there is some wisdom to your advice, but in my experience, it does not neccessarily apply to bleach or vinegar use. Where I have seen problems with overuse is drugs such as Tylan, Baytril and so on.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Bringing this up for firstimer


----------



## Perfect Drift (Mar 8, 2004)

As a newbie, this is very good stuff. 
I say Thank You Very Much for the advise!!


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Isn't there a price being paid by killing off the good gut bacteria?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by Fred:
> *Isn't there a price being paid by killing off the good gut bacteria?*


Yes, what is the effect of this constantly acidic environment on all the probiotics in a normal bird, and how does the vinegar affect the immuno system which tends to work like a natural vaccine--the bugs are in the system in harmless quantities but the system builds antibodies. It may be there are positive answers to these questions. Fresh garlic kills bad bacteria but not good bacteria for example...


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

I use AC vinegar regularly at the rate of a tablespoon per gallon. The only time it's not in the water is when there's vitamins or garlic in the water. This keeps the ph in the birds' guts at a level that is not conducive to bad bacteria and the good bacteria thrive in it. I keep at times over 400 birds on average w/ racing, performing rollers and show birds. I participate in all these activities so the birds are constanly being exposed to bad pathogens in their contact w/ other birds. I do not vaccinate and the yearly losses to sickness can be counted on one hand. I only treat birds w/ wormer once a year, antibiotics when they are sick-then probiotics as they recover, and any sick bird is immediately isolated. FYI


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

Vinegar not only raises PH but also kills coccidia and many other pathogens that are water borne it also contains flavinoids which are nutritionaly helpful I use it frequently and often as a first treatment when things dont look right I have heard of using bleach but I belive it to be much too harsh and not good for my birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the information Slugmonkey, I didn't know ACV was also a preventative for coccidia! I'm glad I'm using it.

Good to hear from you Thunderbird, have you been busy racing your birds?


Treesa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

In case some of you missed it, go to this link and read what this flyer has written about ACV among other things.... http://www.racingbirds.com/remedies.html


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I use 1 teaspoon of thin, unscented bleach per (UK) gallon for my ferals who visit. Has certain anti-bacterial properties and shouldn't harm in that dose. Shouldn't be used when giving anything else in water or any meds, though.

John


----------

